# Broadcom 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN problem



## Chicano4lyf619 (Dec 23, 2007)

one day i was using my Compaq Presario V3000 and it worked perfectly fine, surfing the internet wirelessly (using Broadcom 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN Adapter). The the next day, i turn on my computer, and i open interet explorer showing that there is no connection, so i check the wireless on/off switch to check if it is on, and it was on, but the indicator light was red when it's supposed to be blue. So i put the switch to off, then back to on, but the light remains red. Then i opened Device Manager to check if the wireless adapter was working correctly, but it was not detected. Thinking it was somethin minor, i restarted the computer, but nothing changed. I left the computer there for about 3 days then turned it on, and to my surprise, the wireless adapter worked!!. 
The next day, i turn my laptop on, and the wireless didnt work. I began to believe that maybe the driver was missing or something, so i went to the broadcom website and downloaded the latest driver, i restarted the computer, but still didnt work. Frustrated, i turned the laptop off. The next day i turned it on and it worked!!, but next day when i restarted da comp because of a new installation, it stopped working. I am fresh out of ideas..plz help


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I am not sure, maybe Johnwill can help :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds a lot like the wireless card is dying.


----------



## Chicano4lyf619 (Dec 23, 2007)

oh, I see, well what's wierd is that it works right now and it worked yesterday and the day before.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It may be a heat sensitive issue...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Take these steps while at IDLE (when the computer is doing nothing) and when AT LOAD (run a anti-virus scan, dvd movie, etc. at the same time). Then post up the results in 2 different columns so johnwill and I may check your temperatures/voltages/fan speeds.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like you to download and install the program *Speedfan*. When you are done installing Speedfan open and look for 3 columns. One should have temperatures, the other should have voltages, and the last one should contain your fan speeds. When you have found this information please post to me in a column such as this: (Example)



> Temperatures
> 
> Temp1: 30 C
> Temp2: 60 C
> ...


If you are running on a *Dell Laptop* please follow these steps then post your temperatures, voltages, and fan speeds:


Open *Speedfan*
Click *Configure* on the *Main Screen*
Go to the *Options* Tab
*Check* the: "Enable DELL Support (use this function only on DELL notebooks)" check box
Click *Ok* then *Close* Speedfan
*Start* Speedfan once again

Then post your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.


----------



## smukhuti (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the same problem since yesterday in my HP dv6331eu laptop with Vista home premium. Doing a bit of research I found out that the problem is prety wiodespread and is not manufacturer dpendent.

I flashed my BIOS and now my Wireless slider switch at least work but the adapter is still not detected.


----------



## fealinstupid (Oct 4, 2008)

Im having the same problem with my HP dv6000
I get it to work every now and then.
I sent it in and they replaced the wireless card,
but the problem still exists.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

HP has had some issues with various machines and there is an extended warranty available. Contact HP and see if your machine falls under the warranty for this issue.


----------



## Jenry (Sep 4, 2008)

I contacted HP and they said they'll do it for free although my warranty is up but I live in the West Indies and I will have to get it up to america on my own so there, that's why i'm looking for other ways.


----------



## Jenry (Sep 4, 2008)

anyhow, what do people mean by flash the bios?


----------



## Jenry (Sep 4, 2008)

Blue screen usually means a program that was installed didn't go that well so the wise thing to do is do system restore to a point when that program wasn't installed.


----------



## Jenry (Sep 4, 2008)

also, I now know what flash the bios mean - I did it already some months ago but didn't know that that was the term.


----------



## amarcel (Oct 13, 2008)

My notebook model is HP Pavilion 2315nr and I got this same problem last week. I have tried to solve since that but none sucess...
I have formatted HD, I have installed twice Windows XP and I have installed/reinstalled the drivers many many times.
After first formating, the card worked normally, but when I restarted the OS, it doesn't work anymore.. It even doesn´t appear in Device Management of Windows XP.
Weird that it appears in System Information (Components, Network, Device) as installed.

I am thinking I should buy a USB wireless device... =/


----------



## daddynmommy (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with my HP Pavilion dv9000 series. The network card worked perfectly for four months after switching from Vista to XP ( yeah i know a big no no according to the lousy hp support staff). Then one day nothing. I called HP and they told me before they could help me I would have to re install Vista ( that will never happen ) because its more than likely an issue with having xp on the computer. Which is a complete lie, i've researched and found that it is a common problem, so today I went out and bought a USB wireless and it works great. All though I would have rather not spent the money on something I shouldn't have had to buy in the first place. I have 45 days to return it anyone found a working solution for this problem, thanks in advance.


----------



## ihateHP (Aug 3, 2009)

i also have the same, problem as Chicano4lyf619 except my wireless doesnt pop back on that often. Im using a Compaq Presario F700, and runnning windows xp, replaced from vista. i've tried many things to fix this problem, but it just wont be fixed. My aunt who is a computer genius opened my laptop up and found the problem. Most likely she said, it was the motherboard of the computer that was messed up. I think this is the problem as well, because it sometimes will run very very fast, and other times very very slow. Its fairly new and the problem started about 2 months after i got it. Ive been using a ethernet cable conneted to the router ever since, so i wouldnt call it a laptop anymore


----------



## snubbz (Aug 3, 2009)

I ran into that problem with an HP DV6000 after it was 7 months old loaded with vista. one day it worked the next it wouldnt and so on for 2 weeks or so. i didnt call HP to ask them anything because i know they will just talk circles on the phone so i installed linux and the problems solved.

If you think HP laptops are bad you should try there towers :grin: even worse junk for your buck.


----------

